# [NVIDIA] plus moyen d'accéder à X (résolu)

## luteola

salut

j'ai emerge nvidia-drivers (ou alternativement nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx). Pas moyen d'avoir des FPS digne de ce nom, d'hab j'y arrive très bien... Bref, j'essaye alors le driver chopé sur le site de nvidia (en ayant enlevé avant les paquets gentoo). Je prends celui pour amd64 (non legacy). je sort de X, je l'installe, il bronche pas. Depuis plus moyen de rentrer sous X...

 Je crois avoir tout essayé : remettre les paquets gentoo etc... Sois X plante en me disant que le module kernel (jamais vu où il se trouvait celui là) ne correspondait pas avec le driver nvidia ("please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version". Soit j'obtient un écran noir, plus moyen de taper quoique que ce soit, dans n'importe quel terminal virtuel. Je dois faire un ctr-alt-del pour rebooter et rentrer en mode interactif "I" pour empecher xdm de se lancer (depuis je l'ai enlevé du boot tant qu'à faire...).

quelqu'un peut-il me dire quoi faire ? ca commence à me fatiguer... 2 heures que je cherche partout.

merci !!

a+

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai déjà eu ce genre de soucis que j'ai réglé comme ceci:

```
emerge  xorg-server  nvidia-drivers && eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Le module nvidia se trouve ds /lib/modules/version_de_ton_noyau/video

donc tu peux aussi le virer avant la manoeuvre ci-dessus ...

                                                           @ +

----------

## pathfinder

j ai eu un soucis similaire avec nvidia, voir le post correspondant:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474961-highlight-.html

je dirais que c est les drivers qui n etaient pas prets.

je tourne OK amintenant avec 7.1 et les drivers nvidia 7284 en package.keywords. recherche le post, si tu ne le trouves pas, je te redonne le contenu de tous les fichiers et la config.

un autre post STICKY etait au sujet des drivers legacy et nvidia, qui remplaceront les drivers glx et kernel, mais il faut que je relise tout ca calmement  :Razz: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477919.html

pour le moment, meme avec un 7.1 de xorg, rien qu en passant a nvidia en keywords, ca devrait etre bon

tiens nous au courant!

----------

## man in the hill

Salut, 

Je post via links ! meme probleme que toi luteola, je reviens a xorg-7. C'est la galere car la, je n'ai qu'un ordi sous la main ! je vais profiter pour bien mediter ruby en attendant mon X ! Je ne ferais plus jamais de migration importante gcc, tant que je n'aurais pas mon portable a cote de moi !!!!! Totalement stupide ! c'est le demon de la perversite, on sait que cela va cartonner mais on y va quand meme

!  (excusez je n'ai pas d'accent avec links)  @+

----------

## truc

aynt également fai mumuse avec différentes version du module nvidia, il ne faut pas que tu oublie de le decharger, pour recharger le nouveau

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

en lancant ensuite startx si tout est bien configuré ça te rechargera le dernier nvidia.. :Smile: 

voili-voilou, ça peut servir.. :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Cela n'a servi strictement à rien de revenir en arrière ! donc j'ai compilé le dernier noyau 2.6.17-gentoo-r7  et recompilé xorg-server , xorg-x11, nvidia-drivers et j'ai retrouvé X ...avec qques séquelles vu que j'ai xgl mais X est bien de retour !!!!

----------

## luteola

salut !

bon alors j'ai viré le dossier que tu m'indiques man in the hill (je vais avoir du mal à plus t'appeller krouge  :Wink: ). ensuite j'ai recompilé mon noyau, rebooté, fait les emerges indiqué et recharger le module nvidia comme précisé.

le startx me redonne le même message hélas...

nvidia kernel module version 1.0-7184 (celui chopé sur www.nvidia.com je pense)

X module version 1.0-8774 (l'emergé je suppose)

je suis à court d'idées. snif mon X est mort...

merci pour vos conseils !

a+

----------

## man in the hill

 *luteola wrote:*   

> salut !
> 
> bon alors j'ai viré le dossier que tu m'indiques man in the hill (je vais avoir du mal à plus t'appeller krouge ).

 

Tu m'appelles comme tu veux  même Steeve, mon prénom   :Wink:  !  

 *luteola wrote:*   

>  ensuite j'ai recompilé mon noyau, rebooté, fait les emerges indiqué et recharger le module nvidia comme précisé.
> 
> le startx me redonne le même message hélas...
> 
> nvidia kernel module version 1.0-7184 (celui chopé sur www.nvidia.com je pense)
> ...

 

Il n'y a vraiment longtemps que je ne m'étais pas retrouvé sans X et franchement c'est très pénible !

Je t'ai dis exactement ce que j'ai fais hier ds mon post précédent maintenant je te donne les versions :

=). Le noyau

```

crazy_gentoo  %

 uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r7
```

J'étais encore à la révision  r4, par contre quand je recompile le même noyau, je vire tjrs les modules et nettoie les sources :

```

rm -rf /lib/modules/version_du_noyau

- et nettoyer mes sources:

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config   config

make mrproper

cp config   .config

make menuconfig
```

=). Ma version de X

```
crazy_gentoo  %

 xdpyinfo | head

name of display:    :0.0

version number:    11.0

vendor string:    The X.Org Foundation

vendor release number:    70101000

X.Org version: 7.1.1

maximum request size:  16777212 bytes

motion buffer size:  256

bitmap unit, bit order, padding:    32, LSBFirst, 32

image byte order:    LSBFirst

number of supported pixmap formats:    7
```

```

crazy_gentoo  %

 emerge -pv xorg-server xorg-x11 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r2  USE="(-3dfx) -debug -dmx dri ipv6 -kdrive -minimal nptl sdl xorg -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick keyboard -magellan -microtouch mouse -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee

 [2] /usr/local/overlays/faya-gentoo

 [3] /usr/local/overlays/gkrellm-overlay
```

Si tu es à jour, tu as les bonne versions de :

```
xf86-input-keyboard

xf86-input-mouse
```

=). Ma version du driver nvidia

```
crazy_gentoo  %

 emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

J'ai tous emergé ds ce sens :

```
emerge xorg-server  xorg-x11 nvidia-drivers  && eselect opengl set nvidia
```

et sur X j'ai mon direct rendering qui fonctionne ( Xgl est un peu à l'ouest pour l'instant   :Laughing:  , mais c'est sans X que cela craint ! )

```
crazy_gentoo  %

 glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

Voilà, j'espère que tu retrouveras X bientôt !

                                                           @ +

----------

## Bapt

J'ai exactement le même problème, quand je lance startx j'ai un freeze complet de la machine (pas de log rien), ma seule solution c'est le driver fbdev (Le driver nv ne trouve pas les modes de mon écran) mais qu'es que ça rame...

Tu as sur que c'est ta CG ? si non tu as trouver une solution ? 

PS : j'ai bien fait upgrade de kernel puis paludis -i xorg-server && paludis -i nvidia-drivers && eselect opengl set nvidia, mais rien n'y fait  :Sad: . 

Je crois bien que je vais reprendre ma bonne vieille G400.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'ai eu aussi plusieurs soucis de ce genre : apparemment, après avoir refait un "eselect opengl set nvidia" (+ un re-emerge nvidia-drivers), tout est rentré dans l'ordre

----------

## luteola

salut

rien n'y fait... Je fait le ménage, je réemerge xrog-x11, xorg-server et nvidia-driver. Je fais le eselect machin mais xorg me raconnte qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver glx. Comment faire.

 Le plus 'drôle' c'est que si je vire nvidia-drivers, il me raconte qu'il y a un conflit de version. Dans je suppose que le ménage (enlever le driver chopé sur le site de nvidia) n'est pas fait convenablement. 

pfff c'est pas drôle sans X... je vais porter plainte contre lui...

merci pour votre aide.

a+

----------

## Bapt

Au moins toi tu as de la chance, Xorg te parle, moi il freeze et plus rien... seule solution : le reset ou les sysjesaispluskoikeys ...

----------

## yesi

alt+Syst+S I U B

bon, chez moi le module nvidia fait freezer tellement une fois sur deux mon X, que je suis revenu avec nv.

la sortie de startx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 7.1.1
> 
> Release Date: 12 May 2006
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

  je ne sais pas ce que c'est...et ne sais pas comment le faire disparaître.

mon xorg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

 avec dernières version ~x86 de nvidia et xorg*

et sortie de /var/log/xorg.0.log

```
cat Xorg.0.log |grep WW
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> ...

 

qu'en pensez-vous?

des solutions?

je veux bien utiliser nvidia mais si ça marche normalement... :Smile: 

ça va me pousser à acheter (dans 5 ans...:p) ATI pour ma prochaine carte video...

----------

## dapsaille

heuu

 dans le doute

depmod && update-modules && modules-update   (me demandez pas la différence entre les 3 ^^)

----------

## luteola

c'est résolu :

il fallait lancer 'nvidia-installer --uninstall'. Merci à man on the hill   :Cool: 

a+

----------

